# Easter Weekend



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi everyone 
We have been doing a lot of exploring around the Caldas areas and have been blessed with excellent warm weather (not today though, but welcome rain nonetheless, at least it washed the car clean!). I assume the weekend will be busy but was wondering if anyone around the area is perhaps thinking of meeting up somewhere for a drink? There is the Easter Monday lunch to look forward to but Saturday night is still free!!! Anyone up to meeting a couple of new faces around S.Martinho?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

If I had my car back I would, like a shot.


----------



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

I am going to take a wander up to town this morning and will post the name of a place later on.


----------



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Easter*

Hi again
If anyone is happy to meet up for a drink, etc., on Saturday night, what about the English Bar, Martinhos Cafe Bar around 5.30 or 6-ish? We met Mike, the owner and his new Cheffie this afternoon and tried one of their burgers. The chips were excellent too! 
We look forward to meeting up.
Regards
Elsa & Bill


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Dear Elsa and Bill,
you won't get many takers to meet you there.


----------



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Easter*



silvers said:


> Dear Elsa and Bill,
> you won't get many takers to meet you there.


Oh?? Well, I am obviously not in the know of what is happening in the community but am open to any suggestion of where an acceptable place will be!!


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

pudding57 said:


> Oh?? Well, I am obviously not in the know of what is happening in the community but am open to any suggestion of where an acceptable place will be!!


Anywhere except the English bar!


----------



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Easter*



stephanie said:


> Anywhere except the English bar!


Hi again - Isnt it miserable and wet this morning!!

I dont really know any place names (yet) so we are just going to sit somewhere and have a snifter on Saturday, possibly that place in the square near (or on the way to) the Tourist Bureau! Cheers!!


----------

